# Keyboard for typing into iPod?



## AlexTs (Mar 2, 2006)

Hello! Does anyone know of some sort of keyboard that plugs into the iPod that enables you to write notes like on a PDA? The "Notes" app is great for reading text on the iPod, but is there a way to type them straight into the iPod using an actual QWERTY keyboard? My iPod is 5G video.

Thanks!


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Have a look at this:

http://www.macsimumnews.com/index.p..._unveils_protouch_keyboard_protone_earphones/


----------



## AlexTs (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for the link - I saw that unit myself while searching. Unfortunately, it is merely a keyboard for use with your computer that happens to have an iPod dock built into it. I think I'm just going to end up getting the cheap Palm thingy and a bluetooth keyboard to take notes in class (I'm probably going to sell my troublesome PowerBook for an iMac).


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Is there a way where you can link it up to a PDA?


----------

